# ATI All in Wonder x800 AGP.. OS X LEOPARD



## ozziesironman (Jun 30, 2010)

You read that right... I made a hackintosh system out of a Dell Dimension 8200. It is running a LEGIT copy of OS X Leopard with Chameleon v.1.0 Bootloader. I have everything working except the video card. I even have an old Sound Blaster LIVE! working on it using the KX Audio drivers. 

My question is: I have been racking my brains for a week now trying to get this card working. Most I have gotten is the OS recognizes the card as an All in Wonder 256MB (AGP) but doesnt see the AGP port, thinks its on PCI, and NO 3d Acceleration. Cannot watch DVDs, cannot play games, period. CHESS (one of the only games Mac OS X comes with) crashes cuz theres no hardware acceleration.
How can I get this card working? I have a Geforce 6200 on the way, but I bought it on a whim, and if I can get this ATI working with 3d acceleration, QE/CI, (quartz extreme/core image.. similar to the vista/windows 7 hardware accelerated desktop) i will be sending the geforce back. Thanks everybody. 
BTW: i have looked all over insanelymac.com/hackintosh.org/ all those sites, and the most i got out of them was the callisto driver, which only allowed me to change resolutions, and AGPGart, which i havent figured out yet.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Sure, your copy of OS X can be legit, but it is still illegal to install it on anything but a computer Apple makes. Read here. So this thread is now closed, and infraction issued.


----------

